# Any ideas on how i can smoke weed when i get drug tested?



## spudnic (Sep 24, 2011)

I reallly wanna smoke a bowl. Anyone have any advice on how to smoke without getting caught. i get random drug test cause im gay.thanx


----------



## Puckett (Sep 24, 2011)

since when does being gay get you ran.dom drug test?


----------



## Vonuist (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, what's with the homophobia?


----------



## trash diver (Sep 24, 2011)

Synthetic urine is probably the safest way,but you have to make sure no one sees you using it. Someone elses untainted urine would also work,but the tempeture has to be right or it will blow your cover.Also,there are various pills and herbal drinks that will supposedly work.But from my personal experience,these don't work.If your urine is dirty the safest way not to test positive is if your urine never goes in the sample cup.Hope this helps my friend.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 24, 2011)

Pucketts probably had a lot of drug test.


----------



## Vonuist (Sep 24, 2011)

What you need is some unadulterated child's piss.


----------



## Puckett (Sep 24, 2011)

trash diver said:


> Pucketts probably had a lot of drug test.



really?


----------



## trash diver (Sep 24, 2011)

Forgot to mention earlier but head shops usually carry these kits.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 24, 2011)

Puckett said:


> really?


LOL  just kidding Lady Puckett


----------



## robbaked (Sep 24, 2011)

spudnic said:


> I reallly wanna smoke a bowl. Anyone have any advice on how to smoke without getting caught. i get random drug test cause im gay.thanx


The whizzenateor worked like a charm for me. Or drink a ton of water. Flushing your system like crazy works pretty good too.


----------



## spudnic (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks guys i thinking im just gonna do a bunch of phsicadelics and put my thumb up my ass until april


----------



## spraq (Jul 10, 2012)

There a synthetic alternatives, a.k.a. spice, that they sell at smoke shops which people who have drug tests use. Some say it's stronger than pot, but I wouldn't recommend it. My friend who has a very addictive personality started smoking the stuff for months straight then he started coughing up blood. Pro's and Con's to every substance. I'd say the best way not to get caught is to just quit unless you need it for medicinal purposes. In that case quitting is probably not the best idea. (THC can slow down normal brain function for up to 3 months after each time you smoke*)


----------



## Teko (Jul 10, 2012)

i used to work for a hospital and the nurse that administered my drug test was a friend of my fathers at the time and told me how to beat their piss test. simple charcoal pills. eat about 14 charcoal pills in 24 hours and your piss will be clean. i smoked a blunt, took 15 pills in a day, plus a gallon of pure cranberry juice to keep my piss yellow, and bam i had a job. shit works. but they have to be straight charcoal, nothing else in them. just dont eat to many or you will shit charcoal and your stomach will feel really odd for a few days. but it also helps with indigestion and bloating.


----------



## ped (Jul 10, 2012)

I've failed them for jobs and still got hired anyway. I don't think as many people care as it seems. It's just insurance bureaucracy.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jul 10, 2012)

Is you're skinny and active,water should work just fine.. I remember being a wee lad of 14 on probation.. Probation officer came to school with a drug test.. "Dustin w. tk the counselors office." I knew what that meant.. I. The way to the office I posses three times and hit every water fountain on the way.. Hit em hard... A few minutes later I'm handed a drug test.. " when is the last time you smokes marijuana me W?" she said. " o idk, a couple of weeks ago" I returned, knowing I had smoked the previous night. "we'll you passed the drug test but your still getting locked up for admitting to use" WTF!!!! So I walked out of school in handcuffs that day.. 

But yeah, if you're a lean, mean, StPing machine then water should do the trick..


----------



## spraq (Jul 10, 2012)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Is you're skinny and active,water should work just fine.. I remember being a wee lad of 14 on probation.. Probation officer came to school with a drug test.. "Dustin w. tk the counselors office." I knew what that meant.. I. The way to the office I posses three times and hit every water fountain on the way.. Hit em hard... A few minutes later I'm handed a drug test.. " when is the last time you smokes marijuana me W?" she said. " o idk, a couple of weeks ago" I returned, knowing I had smoked the previous night. "we'll you passed the drug test but your still getting locked up for admitting to use" WTF!!!! So I walked out of school in handcuffs that day..
> 
> But yeah, if you're a lean, mean, StPing machine then water should do the trick..


THC stays in fatty cells so it make's sense that the leaner you are the easier you system is to flush


----------



## Teko (Jul 10, 2012)

ped said:


> I've failed them for jobs and still got hired anyway. I don't think as many people care as it seems. It's just insurance bureaucracy.


wow i have never been hired after i failed a piss test. nice!


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jul 11, 2012)

Ive heard from a guy I worked with who regularly works in mines ... mainly industrial... Who gets drug tested regularly aswell ... And he has had success drinking vinegar and lots of water. He said eating a large meal a few hours before the test will let his pee turn yellow enough for it not to seem watered down. I would trust the guy, buuuut this is heresay.


----------



## Mei (Jul 17, 2012)

Drinking solutions of 1/2 vinegar, 1/2 water with a dash of lemon somewhat regularly has always worked for me. Sure, it makes your stomach feel like shit, but that just means you'll eat less, lose fat, and therefore your system will flush itself quicker  (no i'm not saying that giving yourself a constant stomach ache is an acceptable weight loss regimen)


----------

